# Visa Runs - What's the go these days from Abu Dhabi?



## Aussie_Pete (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi all,

I arrived in Abu Dhabi last week with my wife (whose working) after a very very long wait and I'm planning to get sponsored on her visa at some point after her residency is fully processed in about 2 weeks time... In the interim, I'm guessing I'll have to do a visa run in about 3 weeks time - what's the method for a visa run? Do I just jump on a bus from the main bus station or are there organized bus visa runs?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Check out this thread in the Dubai section of the forum http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-rules-guide-hatta-border-run-first-post.html

In short, you can either (a) drive, or (b) take an organised tour (e.g. the likes of Go Tour - google them; not sure if this is done from Dubai only or Abu Dhabi too). There are no public buses which will take you there.


----------

